# Old Elgin Ready To Go!



## OMBAC-RAT (Apr 15, 2016)

Elgin Camel Back with a Muscleman Armless rear hub. Finally got this ready to ride. I've been"collecting" parts for it since I purchased the bulk of it from Bri-In-RI back in Sept 2013. Today will be it's first ride in a very long time. Thanks to all who supplied parts for this, there are quite a few of you. I realize it may not be for the "purist" as there is a lot of mixing and matching going on. I'm kind of excited about it though. Hoping it rides well!!!


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 15, 2016)

Is that thing in front the only brake?

Mike


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Apr 15, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Is that thing in front the only brake?
> 
> Mike



No Sir. The thing on the front is more cosmetic than anything. Just found out today it works as a nice "horn" on the boardwalk. The breaking system is a muscleman armless system. It breaks like a normal bike.... just no break arm. Wasn't sure how it would work, but turns out it functions very well. CRAZY!!!


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Apr 15, 2016)

Really nice ride today, except.... Rode about 10 miles then stopped at the bar about 1/4 mile from my car. They let me bring the bike in the bar and was having a beer talking with some old guy and BOOM! Fricking tube popped. Went off like a fire cracker. Had to walk the bike to the car and get it home. Other than that, really nice ride. Probably take it out again tomorrow once I get a new tube in.  It was a good day!


----------



## mike j (Apr 16, 2016)

Very nice looking patina cruiser, well thought out & put together. Have fun with it.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's that front brake set up.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORMULLY-JE...44d89f3&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=262386040867

Mike


----------

